# Kontakt 6.0.4 and Komplete Kontrol 2.1.0 Updates



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 22, 2019)

Run Native Access to update.

*KONTAKT 6.0.4*— 2-20-19

ADDED The Kontakt 5 Database feature is now also included in Kontakt 6

IMPROVED The "Batch re-save" dialog now contains information about the potential effects of this action

FIXED The 3-band EQ would not initialize correctly in certain cases, causing “filter sweep” artefacts

FIXED Assigning one modulator on multiple targets would disable real-time control of most of the target parameters

FIXED Effects with longer tails would turn silent after manually resetting the playhead position in certain DAWs

FIXED Files saved with Kontakt 6 would not show the correct "Created By" information on the Info Pane

FIXED When changes were pushed from the Instrument Editor in Creator Tools to Kontakt, the upper key of a zone's range would not be updated correctly


*KOMPLETE KONTROL 2.1.0 *- 2-21-19

ADDED MIDI mapping support for third-party controllers

It is now possible to control some of KOMPLETE KONTROL's parameters via a third party MIDI controller. These include the 8 knobs of the NATIVE MAP, parameter page switching, plugin switching if more than one plugin is instantiated in the plugin chain, and preset switching.

ADDED Sounds.com Integration

Browse on Sounds.com, create your own collections of loops and one-shots, and sync the collections with KOMPLETE KONTROL. To make use of this feature, you must enable the "Download to All NI Apps" feature on the Sounds.com website. This can be found in your account settings, which can be accessed at this URL: "https://sounds.com/account/overview".

ADDED Sampler plug-in

When loading a sample from the new Samples tab in the Browser, that sample will automatically be loaded into the Sampler plug-in so it can be played immediately. The GUI for the Sampler provides access to some important parameters, but all parameters for the Sampler can be accessed via the Plug-in Panel or a connected KOMPLETE KONTROL keyboard. This version of the Sampler supports loading of only a single sample at any given time.

CHANGED There is now a single button for toggling the Browser between the Factory and User Libraries

CHANGED Samples are now available in the Browser cataloged in separate Loops and One-shots tabs

These new samples tabs will only appear when focused on the first slot in KOMPLETE KONTROL; the FX tab will be shown when any other slot is selected. Furthermore, for this version, all User Samples will be located in the One-shots tab of the Browser, regardless of whether they're tagged as Loops or One-Shots.

IMPROVED Instruments, Loops, and One-Shots in the Factory Library will have their tags updated to the new NKS 1.5 format

ADDED Previews of loops selected in the Browser will be played in sync with the current project

When a loop is selected in the Samples tab with Prehear turned on, it will begin playing immediately in-sync with the host if transport is running. If a loop preview starts part-way through the loop, the loop will play once more for its full length to ensure you get to hear the entire loop once in context with your project.

IMPROVED Filters and product selections will be remembered when switching between content types and Factory/User Libraries in the Browser

ADDED Browser content synchronization between multiple running instances

When running multiple instances of KOMPLETE KONTROL, either as Standalone and/or as a plug-in, updates to the Library will be synced across the instances. For example, if you delete a sample from your User Library in one instance, the sample will no longer be present in the other instances. Similarly, if you save a preset in one instance, that preset will then be available in the other instances, too.

ADDED Accessibility for A-Series keyboards via announcements in BROWSER, PLUG-IN (parameters, plug-in chain) SCALE, and ARP

Enable/disable Accessibility Mode using SHIFT + IDEAS (top left button on keyboard + third button to the right in second row)

Enter Training Mode by double tapping SHIFT when Accessibility is on

Announcements for INSTANCE coming in a future update

ADDED When browsing with A-Series, jump quickly to the results list by holding SHIFT and pushing right on the 4D Encoder

ADDED Fast scroll through results list with A-Series by holding SHIFT and twisting the 4D Encoder

ADDED Automatic Plug-in Focus (a.k.a. ‘Focus Follow’) and device auto-connect for A-Series when used with Ableton Live

FIXED It is now possible to enter PLUG-IN from MIDI on A-Series keyboards

REMOVED The dialog window prompting to download the Previews for the Factory Library

The Previews are still available for download in Native Access if needed.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 22, 2019)

Still waiting for GUI resize


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 22, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Still waiting for GUI resize


I want them to restore Mackie support on KK like they had for MkI, so the transport functions can be used in non-supported DAWs.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 22, 2019)

After I installed the new version of Komplete Kontrol it wouldn't recognize my S-Series keyboard anymore. 

Then I found out that this is happening to a lot of people who recently updated Windows 10. The discussion about this is HERE.

I did a system restore and it's working again. I hope they fix this soon.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 22, 2019)

It's been a while since I played with Komplete Kontrol. I'm not usually a fan of these wrapper type things, but I'm actually quite impressed this time around. The new midi mapping functionality is going to be a boon for those of us without NI controllers.

I can't see myself using it for everything, but it'll have it's uses.


----------



## geronimo (May 8, 2019)

KONTAKT update in version 6.1.0. _


----------

